# i hate this roller coaster called emotions.



## denise1218 (Dec 24, 2010)

well...it has been basically 5 days since my husband moved out. it seems like eternity. my original plan was to move closer to my job. I have my husbands parents and my mom who could help me with my boys....but their dad would be over an hour away. The job I have is just a part time job...no benefits. 2 days ago....for once in a few weeks...I was actually able to think clearly. I have finally come to terms that my husband wants to end the marriage and get on with his life. so now comes the task of what is best for my children first and foremost...but what is also good for me. Started thinking...maybe i should live in the same vicinity as my husband...so that it would be easier to co-parent the boys. I have always loved the area...the school district is fantastic...and there are alot more companies that I could apply to that offer benefits. I can also say with 100% honesty...moving closer to my husband is NOT for me to hope we get back together. Over the last couple of days...he has def. made that clear. While it is important that the kids remain close to the grandparents (they are extremely close)...they are not getting any younger and I feel it is important that the kids know that dad is not far away should they need him. Went to my husbands apt....told him the possible new game plan....he did not like the idea. thought it would be awkward...esp. when the time comes and he gets a girlfriend. I told him I would have to deal with that no matter where I am. He had a rough day and night he told me. He is very lonely and does not like it. He told me he needs to find someone or find a friend with benefits. I was in shock. He called me NYE and we got into it. I hung up on him because he said the only reason I wanted to move to the same area as him is so that I could keep tabs on him and stalk him. He said he doesn't want to hang out at my apt. or vice versa when it comes to the kids. I told him that is not what I was thinking at all. talked to him again new years day....I am really concerned for him. He did admit to me that this girl who he was confiding in for the last couple of weeks....he started to get feelings for her.....he said he knew that was wrong...and texted her yesterday and told her that they should no longer text. She got mad according to him....because they haven't "done" anything...they are only talking and texting. I told him that I knew a few weeks ago he was developing an emotional bond with her. His therapy session isn't for another 10 days....I wish it was sooner. He texted me last night to ask how I was...told him not good. Neither was he...he said he got extremely plastered then slept most of the day and he is just very lonely. It breaks my heart because normally I am the one to be there for him. Now he won't let me. I told him that I would love to be there as a friend...he said that is too soon. What do I do?


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

One moment I'm strong and feel like I can take on the world, a bit later I'm on my knees feeling like I've been gut punched...sometimes I long to be an emotional vegitable...just straight line my feelings...

Didn't you both have an agreement to go out in 2 months for dinner?...sounds like to me, both of you need to put everything, everything on hold...no outside dating, no talking to each other about each other...just handle the kids together, for 2 months...he doesn't sound ready for any type of relationship..you need to build trust with him and arguing isn't helping...just put everything on hold for the 2 months (which really maybe isn't long enough)...and let time do some healing...

As for moving, go where you want to go...if it will be easier to move closer to him, then move there...that's his issue not yours...you've got to do best for you and your children...


----------



## gregj123 (Dec 29, 2010)

I feel you Im on the rollercoater now! cant cope with this in my gut it feels like Im gonna explode sometimes! I trying to be strong! its so hard


----------

